# Swing More! by ProjectSAM Review



## Thorsten Meyer (May 24, 2018)

*Swing More! by ProjectSAM Review*

Swing! More was released by ProjectSAM after the extensive success of Swing!. ProjectSAM is part of a small selected group of the leading Kontakt 5 sample library producer. Swing More! is a film orchestra library and unique in this market.








*Sound*
Swing! More includes a vast number of instruments. It has the vibe of a Big Band and can be used to produce very believable scores in noir and Big Band genre.

ProjectSAM positions this library as a fit when you score to picture. Be it from the initial years of animation to the dusty scenes of film noir. You can always use a great big band or a library that supports an official jazz line.

Full review here:
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/05/18/swing-more-by-projectsam-review/


----------

